# KG1.5 woofer replacement



## bikerbub (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey there, I'm looking for some guidance on how to go about fixing my Klipsch KG 1.5's. 

I picked these up two months ago at a pawn shop. They've got a myriad of cosmetic scratches, and they don't have the grilles, but they sounded excellent. A month or so after I got them, one of them developed a buzz that's only audible when it tries to reproduce lower frequencies, and I _think_ that I've managed to trace that problem to the surround. It's not actually cracked, but there's a spot where it feels significantly softer. Being that they're as old as they are (going on 20 years), I'm not surprised, and as I know my way around a screwdriver and a soldering iron, I'm looking for a replacement woofer. 

The problem that I'm running into is finding a reasonably priced woofer (~$30) to replace it, as they only exact replacement I can find is a New-Old-Stock woofer on ebay. 

My main concern is to keep both channels sounding roughly the same. Where should I look, and once there, what things should I look for in a speaker to accomplish this?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It is certainly giving a call to Klipsch HQ in Arkansas as they hold on to a good amount of replacement parts.
Welcome to HTS,
JJ


----------



## maximumav (Mar 8, 2013)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> It is certainly giving a call to Klipsch HQ in Arkansas as they hold on to a good amount of replacement parts.
> Welcome to HTS,
> JJ


I would advise against dealing w klipsch, only because of their price. I had them repair a aubwoofer amp, was expensive, and didn'tlast long before it was shot again. They offered to fix it again at the same price, I purchased an off brand amp and it gas never given any probs since. Your situation is a little different but I'm sure you could have it repaired locally for less.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

maximumav said:


> I would advise against dealing w klipsch, only because of their price. I had them repair a aubwoofer amp, was expensive, and didn'tlast long before it was shot again. They offered to fix it again at the same price, I purchased an off brand amp and it gas never given any probs since. Your situation is a little different but I'm sure you could have it repaired locally for less.


Sorry you had a bad experience with your sub amp, but this is apples to oranges. 

Contacting Klipsch would be my first move if this were my speaker.


----------



## maximumav (Mar 8, 2013)

tesseract said:


> Sorry you had a bad experience with your sub amp, but this is apples to oranges.
> 
> Contacting Klipsch would be my first move if this were my speaker.


@ tesseract...If you could please explain what klipsch will do to an out of warranty speaker with a bad surround that a skilled speaker technician locally cannot do, it would be greatly appreciated...maybe I'm missing your point?
Also I prefer to support my local community when it comes to this sort of stuff.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

maximumav said:


> @ tesseract...If you could please explain what klipsch will do to an out of warranty speaker with a bad surround that a skilled speaker technician locally cannot do, it would be greatly appreciated...maybe I'm missing your point?
> Also I prefer to support my local community when it comes to this sort of stuff.


The OP didn't ask about surround replacement, he wants a replacement driver. 



bikerbub said:


> I'm looking for a replacement woofer.
> 
> The problem that I'm running into is finding a reasonably priced woofer (~$30) to replace it, as they only exact replacement I can find is a New-Old-Stock woofer on ebay.



JJ and I recommend Klipsch because this was another directive of the OP's.



> My main concern is to keep both channels sounding roughly the same. Where should I look, and once there, what things should I look for in a speaker to accomplish this?


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I would order two replacement drivers, or have both surrounds fixed by a shop like Parts Express.

Of course, if a local shop is capable and offers a warranty, that is an option worth considering as well.


----------

